# 2015 Chevrolet Cruze Interior Revealed



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

It looks really nice. Too bad the exterior looks so much like a Prius.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

mark0006 said:


> Chevy did a great job with the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might be what our 2016 Cruze interior will look like.

Maybe with some minor differences.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like we're losing the latching compartment on the top-middle of the dash. :sad:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

looks like the new ford fusions...lol #lame !!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Im not seeing a CD player either. Also that gauge cluster bezel designing looks like hyundai!


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

I see they didn't change the knuckle freezers.
It looks pretty nice in leather,but I wonder if they will continue to run fabric on the dash/door panels in cloth cars?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

At first glance I didn't like it. But after 5 seconds,I love it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

We likely won't be seeing this interior change until our 2016 2nd gen Cruze. Besides, what good is a nice interior refresh if the new exterior design is ugly?!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Revolting. Two-tone interiors, unless done with much more style and elan than GM is capable of, should not be attempted.


----------



## mark0006 (Apr 20, 2014)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> looks like the new ford fusions...lol #lame !!


That's the first thing I thought of but looks nice.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Gross. Not as bad as the exterior but I am madly in love with my '13 after seeing all these '15+ pics. I apologize in advance to anyone who joins this forum showing off their new Cruze, I'll never say anything mean, but just know I'll be thinking snooty thoughts. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

It seems some members are confusing the north american 15' cruze with the asian 15' cruze models. The new 2015 NA cruze facelift is very similar to the current NA cruzes with just a slightly different grille. In my opinion its an improved look and im certainly happy about the change. The 2015 asian cruze facelift however is an undesireable change and very unappealing. 

As far as the interior do we know for sure which cruze market this 15' interior belongs to ? Im assuming its an over seas market and wont make it to the 15' NA cruze. Either way I think its an economic, modern version of current gm interriors similar to the impala and malibu, a friendly and inviting interior. Im certainly pleased with the current and potential future interrior and exterior changes for the NA cruze models, especially considering I might be in the market for a new cruze in the next 5 years or so.

Doesnt look like there is place to put a smartphone a flaw with the current interrior yet to be addressed considering everyone has one. The little cubby infront of the shifter is to small my shifter hits it in 1st 3rd and 5th. I have to set it at an angle in front of the cup holders or on the passenger seat.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Should have a wrist rest for that menu driven smudge screen radio. How to they expect, at least me, to hit the correct icon when driving on a pot hole loaded road? And with an out stretched arm!

Already go nuts driving my kids vehicles with aftermarket radios. Had to pull over to the side of the road and pull out the manual just so I could learn how to darn the darn thing off. Wouldn't dare do this when driving, would hit a poor tree. 

Ever watch these interior decorator home TV shows, with all kinds of ideas they express to the homeowner, but quickly bend to the homeowners ideas so they can keep their job? GM should do the same, interior decorations are purely a matter of taste, and sure can't please everybody.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> We likely won't be seeing this interior change until our 2016 2nd gen Cruze. Besides, what good is a nice interior refresh if the new exterior design is ugly?!


I have to agree with the above statement.


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

I think it looks awesome if the 2016 U.S. cruze looks like that interior it will be best in class. too bad from what i'm seeing so far the exterior will be enough to keep me away


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Not liking the steering wheel in that picture at all


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I like it - certainly would up the game in the compact class once again.

Mine would not be two-tone, but it definitely looks better than the current brown/black Cruzen layout.


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Damnit... i love it  minus the two tones. Of course i have a 5 year loan on a 2014ahhhhh why lol


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Think i mainly like the stereo revamp ..


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Very good looking interior , but I hate to think what the cloth seats will do for the dash board I mean all that cloth on the dash would be bad news , I'm kind of starting to not like mine and it's not even half as much as what's on the new one


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That shade of brown is how I feel about the interior. Are the seats pushed up or is that legit back seat foot well space?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

stamas said:


> Very good looking interior , but I hate to think what the cloth seats will do for the dash board I mean all that cloth on the dash would be bad news , I'm kind of starting to not like mine and it's not even half as much as what's on the new one


Hopefully they do away with that and just make it plastic or vinyl. While I don't mind the part on the doors, that dash part annoys the heck out of me. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> It seems some members are confusing the north american 15' cruze with the asian 15' cruze models.


You're absolutely correct. 

NA 2015 Cruze
2015 Cruze Compact Car: Beyond the Everyday Drive | Chevrolet

Asian Market 2015 Cruze
2015 Chevrolet Cruze Debuts for China, Previews Next U.S. Model – News – Car and Driver | Car and Driver Blog


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Abrunet85 said:


> You're absolutely correct.
> 
> NA 2015 Cruze
> 2015 Cruze Compact Car: Beyond the Everyday Drive | Chevrolet
> ...


Yes this thread is kinda misleading and I caught that when it said where the car was. We are suppose to have updated interior but the Chevy site shows a non 2.0 MyLink screen. That's unless they decided to not bother with the new technology they promised. 

This is what it sounds like the new 15 with 2.0 should look like. Ignore the non American gauges and ECO button, that would be nice for a trifecta tune vs CC button. 











Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

